# question re:new sig 556 pistol with quad rail



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Greetings ! Just got me a new sig 556 pistol with quad rail. I wonder if anyone can shed some light as to the legality of attaching an AFG vs a vertical foregrip on the forward railing of the pistol. I don't have any plans of SBRing the pistol right now but somebody mentioned that I can still attach an AFG (angled foregrip) on pistol and still not be considered it being an AOW ( ANY OTHER WEAPON) as compared to attaching a vertical foregrip which would definitely make it one.(AOW). It came with a red dot optic, found a good single point sling for better control of the pistol and attached a TLR 3S with light/strobe and red laser for ease of target shooting. Currently using 20 rd pmags on it .I also have 30 rd pmags but I prefer 20 rounders on this pistol, makes it look more tacticool in my opinion. Appreciate your input regarding the confusion with attaching an AFG vs VFG . It's a blast to shoot without any FTF,FTE...flawless.


----------

